# WD-40 sprayed on Broadhead



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

This is interesting, and worth discussing on here. I was just told by a good friend of mine, that he sprays WD-40 on his broadheads before the hunts because the solvents and chemicals in WD-40 act as an Anti-Coagulant and makes it very difficult for a wound to heal up, also encourages healthy blood flow.

Seems a little far fetched to me, but I've heard of crazier things. Just wondered if the rest of you had heard this before?

I'll just plan on hitting the vitals, with a sharp broadhead...that seems to do the trick for me every year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would worry about possibly ruining the meat.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I would worry about possibly ruining the meat.


WD -40 is a food grade product :shock: A little bit won't hurt ya :lol:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just my opinion but I guess that would work well if you spray it just prior to shooting and even then a majority of it would be blown off while the arrow is in flight. After a short time though most of it will evaporate and the remaining residue wouldn't be enough to make much of a difference IMO.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Bullsnot is right. If you actually put enough on that it would still be on after flying, it will be enough to knock the arrow out of balance.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I just spent money on a bunch of "scent-a-way", I don't want to ruin that with a bunch of wd-40 smell.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be wrong but I heard the basic ingredient of WD-40 is fish oil. Just smack the critter with a trout.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

From the big game proclamation, page 38:


> *You may not use* any of the following archery equipment to take big game:
> 
> A crossbow (please see page 12 for an exception to this rule)
> 
> Arrows with *chemically treated* or explosive *arrowheads*...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> From the big game proclamation, page 38:
> 
> 
> > *You may not use* any of the following archery equipment to take big game:
> ...


Well, I'm out if I can blow the bugger up :shock:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> From the big game proclamation, page 38:
> 
> 
> > *You may not use* any of the following archery equipment to take big game:
> ...


I'd be willing to bet that a little WD-40 wouldn't qualify a ticket. If it did, any type of protectant or inhibitor would.

I'm certain that means specifically a chemical that would aid in killing an animal. So certain, I wouldn't let that reg stop me from putting WD-40 on my broadhead. Not sure if I would do that anyway though.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Renegade said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > From the big game proclamation, page 38:
> ...


+1. I'll be putting a thin layer of Vaseline on my broadheads (Montec CS) to prevent the carbon steel from rusting. (Or slow it as best as possible.) I'd say that reg could be followed with the letter of the law, or the spirit of the law. The spirit of the law tells me that "explosive" and "chemically treated" being used in the same sentence isn't referring to a little WD-40 or Vaseline etc. When I think of "chemically treated" I think of a broadhead that's been laced with a poisonous chemical. Something like the "Navi" people from Pandora used to kill their animals with. I dunno...maybe I'm wrong all together and I shouldn't have even brought up this topic!

One thing I am certain of however, I'm pretty sure that I will be running around in the woods this year with "Navi" camo like the wild men of Pandora!! Chuck Norris....eat your heart out!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I was just told by a good friend of mine, that he sprays WD-40 on his broadheads before the hunts because the solvents and chemicals in WD-40 act as an Anti-Coagulant and makes it very difficult for a wound to heal up, also encourages healthy blood flow.


Be honest. You boys tell me what the spirit is here. To protect a broadhead? I don't give a rat's if that's what somebody wants to do. At least be true about how this post started and what the intent was as stated in the first post.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Duckholla said:


> Something like the "Navi" people from Pandora used to kill their animals with. I dunno...maybe I'm wrong all together and I shouldn't have even brought up this topic!
> 
> One thing I am certain of however, I'm pretty sure that I will be running around in the woods this year with "Navi" camo like the wild men of Pandora!! Chuck Norris....eat your heart out!!!!


 :roll: I though you were an ok guy, until this. :lol:

As far as the WD-40 is concerned, I would think that the proc stating no chem treated broadheads would mean any chem that would aid in the taking or killing of the animal. If your friend says he uses it as "an Anti-Coagulant and makes it very difficult for a wound to heal up, also encourages healthy blood flow," Then I would say that for this purpose it would be illegal.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

C'mon now high country, don't hate me cause I'll be blue and beautiful this fall! :lol:



BirdDogger said:


> Be honest. You boys tell me what the spirit is here. To protect a broadhead? I don't give a rat's if that's what somebody wants to do. At least be true about how this post started and what the intent was as stated in the first post.


BirdDogger - Honestly...I'll stick to my original post which said:


> I'll just plan on hitting the vitals, with a sharp broadhead...that seems to do the trick for me every year.


I don't intend on "chemically treating" any of my broadheads. I *WILL* be smearing some Vaseline as stated earlier to help slow the rusting of my broadhead, and again, I'll "Be honest" I don't feel like Vaseline is going against the Spirit, or the letter of the law here. The reason for my posting of this topic was nothing more than, I'm having a hard time understanding how it would even be possible for WD-40 to work that way.

But really...since we're getting into this debate...lets call a spade a spade here. Every broadhead manufacturer in the world designs their broadheads to increase blood flow, create a large wound, and ultimately kill its quarry. You don't shoot an arrow with a broadhead at an animal without intent to kill it. That said, lets say (for the sake of debate) that this WD-40 actually works and slows the coagulation of blood in the entry hole of your animal...would you consider that to be more ethical or less? I guess you claim that to mean you are "chemically treating" your broadhead...but on the flip side of that coin...the wound would be more devastating and the animal would likely be recovered more readily due to a better blood trail.

(Just as a side note - nearly all broadheads come coated with some sort of lubricant/solvent to prevent rusting during shipping straight out of the package. Is this considered "chemically treated?")

I'm just sayin! Not claiming one position or another here, but it's an interesting debate.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know my InnerLoc blades had some kind of oil on them when I took them out to replace my practice blades.... if it acts as an anticoagulant... great. I didn't put it on there and its small enough amounts that it'll either blow off the blades or be buried in the meat anyway. I wouldn't worry about it.... other than the smell like somebody else said. We already stink enough with human scent... why add another spooky smell to it all?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

DH, the truth is I don't really care one way or the other. Folks could spray broadheads with strychnine or Compound 1080 if they wanted to and I honestly wouldn't care. I was merely pointing out what the proclamation states. Depending on who one is dealing with spraying broadheads could potentially be a costly practice. As Riverrat mentioned, I sure wouldn't want the smell of WD-40 on me while I was elk hunting. I agree that a well placed shot is the best option.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm with ya BD.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Like I said before taking smell, regulations, ethics out of the equation and just focusing on whether it would work or not....I'm saying no because the WD40 is either going to evaporate before you shoot something and remaining residue would be too little to have a noticeable effect or too much would blow off during flight and also be ineefective once hitting the animal.

From a spirit or letter of the law I would say it isn't legal, you'd never get busted for it, but I don't think it's legal because it is an aid in taking the animal. Yes they come with shipping oil but in my opinion that does not aid you in taking the animal and therefore legal.

From an ethics standpoint I understand the reasoning but I would still have it makes no real difference. If you hit the animal right you'll recover it. The WD40 may or may not make it faster but you'd recover it either way. If you have a bad hit it may or may not heal. I've shot deer with old broadheads in them and in some of those cases, if the WD40 actually worked, they may not heal and never be found so I'd say for every instance it may be a good thing, there is another instance where it's a bad thing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Biologically speaking, I don't think you could put enough WD-40 on the broadhead that it would enter the blood stream in high enogh concentrations to serve as an anticoagulant. Especially if you consider how much would get wiped off as it went through the hair. But Bullsnot is right. Most would evaporate anyway.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

C'mon guys. We all know the purpose of WD40 is to spray on your night crawlers when fishing to attract the big ones! Funny how things get started huh?


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Holy fetch.....I've been doing it all wrong. Thanks for the "tip!"


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd be worried about the sent of the stuff too! Who cares if the blood would run thinner, if you can't get close enough to get a shot!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

At one time when I lived back home you could go over the border into another state and buy “poison pods” for your arrows. They contained an anti-coagulant powder in a rubber sleeve that slipped right behind your broad head. When your arrow hits the outer sleeve peeled back exposing the powder in its cavity. I never personally used them, but the boys I know who did, never lost an animal.

I always wondered how safe it was to eat meat that had been shot with one, but it was supposed to be safe for human consummation. I do know of one idiot that got some of that powder in an open coat and had to go to the hospital to get it to stop bleeding, so that powder worked to some degree.

They discontinued selling them in the early 90’s as I recall, so you guys are out of luck now.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> ...but it was supposed to be safe for *human consummation*.


A marital aid, eh? Interesting. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

?


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Just shoot em in the heart and lungs and all of this conversation is irrelevant!


----------

